# Power assisted steering / Subaru



## Joyce (Nov 30, 2012)

The steering on my Subaru legacy seems pretty tight. I am told that the steering is different from regular power steering which I had on my Volvo. Does anyone know the difference? I have a problem with my shoulder and sure wish I had paid more attention when doing the test drive. I have had Subarus in the past and do not remember such a difference, of course I was 10 years younger!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm a girl, well actually a woman, so I'll give you the simple answer, not the technical one.

The car has to be moving to engage the power assist in the steering.  If you are parked at the curb, you have to be gently moving to exit the space if you forgot to turn your wheels out when you parked.  You won't forget too many times  Unless you are parked downhill on a hill, of course, when you should curb your wheels inward (in SF you can get a ticket if you don't do this).

Most public transit buses had this type of steering until the late 1908's or early 1990's.  That is why you always saw bus drivers cock their wheels outward as they came into a bus zone.  If they couldn't, they'd have to stand to get enough tension/strength to get the sucker out of the curb.  I know 

Fern


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 30, 2012)

I own 2 Subarus, a Legacy and an Outback with the Legacy steering feeling heavier.  I prefer the feel of the Legacy and it feels like a BMW 3 series which I also used to own a couple of... The 5 series is lighter like the Outback, which I used to own too.  The heavier feel does provide better road holding and also avoid under or over steer situations.


----------



## Joyce (Dec 1, 2012)

What is under or over steering?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 1, 2012)

Joyce said:


> What is under or over steering?



It's driving enthusiast talk for how a vehicle steers on higher performance situations. Probably doesn't apply to you. Here's a wiki about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understeer_and_oversteer 

What you are describing as I understand it is you are wanting more assist to the power steering. Ask your dealer's shop. It might be possible to either adjust the power steering pump or put on a different pulley to provide more assist. It's usually designed into the vehicle and if operating properly (and full of fluid) there is little to nothing that can be done about it. What it is, it is. That is one of the many items you should consider on a test drive before purchase. Awfully hard to do with a salesman yammering in your ear about how wonderful the prospective vehicle is. 

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 2, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> It's driving enthusiast talk for how a vehicle steers on higher performance situations. Probably doesn't apply to you. Here's a wiki about it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understeer_and_oversteer
> 
> Jim



It is not about high performance driving.  If the steering is too light and the driver is facing an emergency situation where the driver needs to swerve quickly to avoid an accident, the car is more likely to "over steer" and ends up turning more than the driver intends to.


----------



## Joyce (Dec 2, 2012)

guess that would come in handy in snow driving!


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 2, 2012)

I believe Legacy is easily one of the best cars out there.  4-wheel drive, responsive and reliable.  My favorite description: Subaru drives like a BMW, half the cost and without the quality issues of BMW.  You cannot make me own a BMW again.  I am a Subaru driver/owner for life now!


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't have anything to offer to the conversation, but I just wanted to mention that I miss having a "hill holder" like my earlier manual transmission Subarus had. Even Subaru stopped using them in later years years. Maybe there was a liability issue or they just had to be adjusted too often.

My son had an accident in my last Subaru Friday, so I may be a Honda only owner after the claim is settled.

Sheila


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 5, 2012)

sfwilshire said:


> I don't have anything to offer to the conversation, but I just wanted to mention that I miss having a "hill holder" like my earlier manual transmission Subarus had. Even Subaru stopped using them in later years years. Maybe there was a liability issue or they just had to be adjusted too often.
> 
> My son had an accident in my last Subaru Friday, so I may be a Honda only owner after the claim is settled.
> 
> Sheila



My automatic Subarus still have hill holder, legacy is 2011 model and outback is 2012.  Life saver driving in San Francisco.  Not sure if they function differently from your old Subaru.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 5, 2012)

I drove a stick shift in San Francisco for years. Until I got the hang of it (and I got a good "sync" with my feet) I used to use the emergency brake (which was a pull up in those days) to get off a hill.  And when I say hill, I mean HILL, like 19th & Church or Hyde and North Point 

Fern



sptung said:


> My automatic Subarus still have hill holder, legacy is 2011 model and outback is 2012.  Life saver driving in San Francisco.  Not sure if they function differently from your old Subaru.


----------

